# >>Foil Reflector?<<



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

Would I benefit from putting Foil Paper as reflector in the light hood? Or does this mean disaster? Anyone in here have ever done this before?

Any advise is welcome! Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe a read that alluminum foil is a poor reflector of light. Instead of directing light into the tank, it scatters it, decreasing the intensity and directness. Not sure if paper foil is the same thing as alluminum foil...

Get you're hands on mylar foil. That's a better reflector source. Run a search on mylar, and you'll see peoples experience with that since I have none to share..

-John N.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Foil makes a horrible light reflector. White paint is far superior.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Ditto, and from what I've read, flat white performs better than gloss.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Just try it yourself, the difference is impressive. White is much better.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Which paint do you recommend (store and brand) and how long do you have to wait for it to dry? Is spray paint okay? The interior surface of my hood is black plastic. 

I don't want to kill my fish and plants by accident by rushing it (my eagerness and enthusiasm get the best of me with this hobby). 

I have a ten gallon tank with 2 - All-Glass Mini-Compact 6,500K 11 watt Bulbs equivalent to 100 Watts. To me it is VERY BRIGHT!!

I just looked at the hood and realized that I could increase the light output ALOT by getting a better reflector. 

I am very interested in your suggestions. Thank you. 

Jimbo205


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Flat (not gloss) white spray paint will work fine. Several light coats a few minutes apart, let dry for 1 day.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

What about picking up some mylar sheets? They sell thin mylar at party stores.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

White spray paint is faster and easier. The difference between the two isn't much at all. The only way you improve beyond that is a custom reflector where you calculate your angles and minimize re-strike.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

This is all good to know. Thanks guys!


----------

